# Can anyone help me find these horses?



## patrioticminiaturehorses (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello I am trying to hunt down the owners, trainer or the breeder of these 2 fine colts. They were at the oregon gold AMHR/ASPC show last year being shown by the trainer. The only info I have is that they were brothers not sure if full or half & one was a yearling & one was a 2 yr old and they are out of california. Any info would be greatly appreciated. I love these horses and would like to know what farm bred them. Thanks




The woman handling them was the trainer.


----------



## patrioticminiaturehorses (Feb 24, 2010)

here are the pictures in bigger form


----------



## disneyhorse (Feb 25, 2010)

Not quite sure what ponies those are... she shows a lot of black and white pintos.

That trainer is Regina Nelson of northern California. I met her at a Utah show last summer... she was very nice and her horses all looked perfect, well trained and cared for.

You can contact her at

[email protected]

She will know what ponies those are if you send her the pictures!

Good luck

Andrea


----------



## patrioticminiaturehorses (Feb 25, 2010)

Thank you very much I will email her! I love those 2 boys.


----------



## SweetOpal (Mar 13, 2010)

Windcrest Farms - Carol Ann Ford

Acampo, CA 95220

tel. 209- 339-0861 fx. 209-339-1489

Email: [email protected]

Is the breeder of those 2 horses. The trainer is Sharron Housley at Fantasia Training Center 707-332-3553.

I believe that the darker colt is now owned by Kate Sherry of Equitot. The more white horse has been gelded and will be out this year as a gelding if memory serves me correct. Sharron is the agent for all of Carol Ann's horses. Call Sharron and she can help you with anything you need to know about the horses. Hope this helps.


----------



## patrioticminiaturehorses (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you for your help!!


----------

